# Liver biopsy



## cooper1 (May 20, 2009)

I have a dr who does a liver biopsy when preforming a laparscopic cholecystectomy. Not sure what cpt code to use for the liver biopsy. 

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## Jarts (May 20, 2009)

Wedge biopsy or needle biopsy?
I've wondered about this too since both 47001 and 47100 are for open procedures. 
Julie


----------



## cooper1 (May 21, 2009)

he does the biopsy thru the scope


----------



## Treetoad (May 22, 2009)

I would use procedure 47379 (unlisted)


----------

